# KDE-Update: KMail 1.7 und gnupg / S/MIME / Verschlüsselung

## differential

Hallo,

ich habe gestern ein Update von KDE 3.2.x auf KDE 3.3.0 durchgeführt. Soweit läuft auch eigentlich alles. 

Aber ich kann mit KMail 1.7 keine Mails mehr verschlüsseln, weil die Integration fremder Module nicht weiterentwickelt, sondern stattdessen auf S/MIME gesetzt wird. Aber wie bekomme ich das bei mir ans Laufen?

DifferentialLast edited by differential on Sun Sep 12, 2004 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sirro

Hast du kdepim mit dem "crypt"-USE-Flag kompiliert? Bei mir funktionierte es damit ganz einfach.

----------

## differential

Ja das crypt-USE_Flag ist eingetragen. Verstehe das auch nicht so ganz.

Wenn ich in der KMail-Einstellungen unter Sicherheit bei Krypto.Module openPGP (gpg) anwähle mit OK bestätigte, dann kann ich die Mails trotzdem nicht verschlüsseln. 

Wenn ich openPGP (gpg) ausgewählt habe und auf "Neu einlesen" klicke, dann kommt immer

 *Quote:*   

> Beim Suchen von S/MIME-Unterstützung im Backend GpgME: 
> 
> GPGME wurde ohne S/MIME Unterstützung kompiliert

 

Aber ich versteht nur Bahnhof?

----------

## glasen

Um die S/Mime-Unterstützung bei KMail zu bekommen brauchst du ein GNU/PG der Version 1.9 oder höher. Die sind bei Gentoo aber hardmasked (package.mask), und sind von Gentoo und dem GNU/PG-Projekt als Alpha-Software bzw. "testing" deklariert, d.h. es kann sein das bei Freigabe der v2.0 von GNU/PG sich noch etwas ändert und es zu Problemen mit der Verschlüsselung kommen kann. 

Ich hab es versucht zum Laufen zu bringen, aber da mein Web.de-Zertifikat nicht akzeptiert wird und es auch noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten gibt, hab es dann sein lassen.

Wir müssen wohl oder übel auf eine stabile GNU/PG-Version warten, bevor S/Mime  richtig funktioniert.

P.S: Nur die neuen Versionen von GPGME (0.9.0-r20) und GNUPG (>= 1.9.0) zu installieren reicht nicht. Die musst leider kdepim neu emergen. Sonst findet es keine S/Mime Unterstützung.

----------

## genmich

Gibts hier irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?

Bei mir hab ich folgndes laufen:

gpgme-0.9.0-r1

gnupg-1.9.10

mit mime und crypt als Use-Flag. Signieren geht in KMail aber beim Entschlüssel kommt leider immer:

```
Verschlüsselte Nachricht (keine Entschlüsselung möglich)

Grund: Das Krypto-Modul "openpgp" konnte die Daten nicht entschlüsseln.

Fehler: Decryption failed
```

Und wenn ich veschlüsselte Nachrichten verschicke kann der Empfänger (und ich selber in KMail) die nicht entschlüsseln ("Keine Daten angegeben")

----------

## tuxfan

Also ich bekomme S/MIME nicht zum laufen. Ich habe folgendes installiert:

gpgme-0.9.0-r20

gnupg-1.9.10

kdepim-3.3.0-r1

Ich bekomme nach wie vor die Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Beim Suchen von S/MIME-Unterstützung im Backend GpgME:
> 
> GPGME wurde ohne S/MIME Unterstützung kompiliert

 

Meine USE-flags sehen wie folgt aus:

USE="de X dvd opengl arts alsa cups mmx scanner usb gpg gtk crypt mime -gnome"

Was mache ich falsch bzw. wo finde ich eine entsprechende Anleitung?

Achso kompiliert wurde mit folgendem gcc:

gcc-Version 3.4.2  (Gentoo Linux 3.4.2-r2, ssp-3.4.1-1, pie-8.7.6.5)

und der Kernel ist die Version gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r4

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

----------

## glasen

Also um den Fehler so beseitigen gehst du folgendermassen vor :

Gnu/PG in der Version >=1.9.10 installieren (am Besten alle Abhängigkeiten auf in der neuesten Version)

GPGME in der Version 0.9.0-r20 oder höher installieren (Ganz wichtig!!! Es muss das Keywork smime gesetzt werden)

Danach kdepim installieren.  Falls du GPGME upgedatet hast, reicht die Neuinstallation von kdepim.

So hat es bei mir geklappt; Zumindest wird das S/Mime-Backend kompiliert. Die Verschlüsselung mit einem importiertem Zertifikat zum Laufen zu bringen (web.de-Zertifkat) hat dann nicht mehr geklappt.

----------

## tuxfan

Einfach gpgme mit dem keyword "smime" neu kompilieren und anschließend kde neu starten hat gereicht, um S/MIME zu aktivieren.

Jetzt habe ich eine mail bekomme, die mit s/mime signiert wurde und kmail zeigt mir an: 

 *Quote:*   

> Nicht genügend Informationen zur Überprüfung der Signatur vorhanden: [Details]
> 
> Status:Keine Status-Informationen verfügbar.

 

Habe ich da noch etwas vergessen? Muß ich die angehängte smime.p7s Datei manuell importieren oder wie läuft das? 

Und wenn ich auf Details klicke, passiert gar nichts. Die Linkadresse ist folgende: kmail:showCertificate#gpgsm ### smime ###

Wie gesagt, ich sehe nichts.

----------

